# Shop Ventilation



## RocDoc (Jan 16, 2018)

I have small basement shop, 12 ft x 23 ft., with no ventilation and no windows.
I have been using a good dust collector and a Jet air cleaner, but still there is dust that can't be captured. 
Also , finishing becomes a big issue with no ventilation.

My plan is to put a fresh air intake on one side and an exhaust fan on the other. From my reading an explosion proof fan would be the smartest way to go. I have been searching and searching for a small explosion proof fan, but mainly find big industrial models. Any thoughts on this plan? Any ideas where to find a smaller explosion proof fan?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You will never get dust or vapor levels to the point you need an explosion proof fan in a small shop. Just put a good filter on the intake side so you are not introducing new dust when the fan is running and you are finishing.


----------



## RocDoc (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks - that sure would make life easier.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I agree with Bruce. If the dust gets thick enough to flash over, you wouldn't even be able to see well enough in the room to work. A little more caution is advised spraying solvent based finishes but I would be more worried about finish inhalation than explosions. If you use water reducible finishes or brush or wipe solvent based materials on, you should have no trouble.


----------

